# Aberdeen MD March 25th



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Didn't see a thread on this show so here it is. This is usually a mob scene kind of show, lots of people and vendor tables sell out real fast. So if you been saving your mad money, get it together and come out to this show. 

The Clarion Hotel 
980 Hospitality Way 
Aberdeen MD 

This will be my first time going a day early to hang with the guys doing trading and selling the night before. Very excited. Hope to see a lot of hobby talkers. More than a couple usually show up to this one. Like i said this is a great show to make if you only make a couple, this is one of em. :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

as of now, i don't think I'll be attending. aside from lack of funds, I may have to attend to something in a different vein. not that i wouldn't like to see all you smiling happy folks, but, life sometimes gets in the way. ask joeHONEYMOON! LOL!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Too bad Al. I just checked in, so im happy.

Bob and Tom should be here within the hour. I made great time.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

fear not, I have made other arrangements and i think I'll be there anyway. still broke, but I'll scratch something together!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> fear not, I have made other arrangements and i think I'll be there anyway. still broke, but I'll scratch something together!


Cool Al. I'll warn, er let everyone your coming. :freak:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wake UP! it is almost SHOW TIME!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Great show and i'm pooped. Got home bout 4 pm, slept till 11 pm lol.

Nice to see you Al, just wish I could've talked more. Sucks when your selling, not a lot of time to talk and hang.

Thanks to Elliot and Tom for all you guys do for us mor0ns lol.

Till the next show guys.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Great Show! Nice meeting you Joe.

Nice to see everyone that attended. 

Thank you Elliot and Joe for all your hard work and looking forward to the fall show.

Regards,
Jeff 
Motor City Toyz


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

motorcitytoyz said:


> Great Show! Nice meeting you Joe.
> 
> Nice to see everyone that attended.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeff. It was great hanging with you too. Def looking forward to the next one.

Have a great time in Ohio, I can't make that one lol. But Tom will be there to get my stuff from you for sure. Thanks again

Joe:wave:


----------

